# Another Makeover at Your Local Grocer



## OsiaBoyce

It's just not Aunt Jemima and Betty Crocker that's getting w/ the program. In less sensative times the original name of this product was Nigger in a Cane Patch. Not making that up it's a fact. Tried to dig up an example to no availe. This paper lable can dates from around 1930, and the man in the cane patch is of African origin it appers.


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Goes on to say this is 100% pure cane syrup


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Then the other day I saw this. This man is as white as me. They could call it Cracker in the Cane Patch  wouldn't hurt my feelings. What does the lable say? 35%. The other 65%? Why high fructose corn syrup. Instesd of coming from Ga. it's now from Green Bay. I see on the bottom of the can it was from Cairo,Ga.. Is this where Karo syrup got it's name?


----------



## idigjars

Hi Pat, nice pics.  Is the bottom can a new product that they still sell or is that can older also?   Paul


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Paul, the can is from 1930 the bottle from 2008. Same thing. We don't have maple syrple down here and Mrs.Buttersworth sux. This is a biscuit syrup. The best is Alaga,but they don't sell it around here anymore. Try some it's pretty good. A little taste of the South


----------



## bubbas dad

it's good on hot biscuits or cornbread. that was our treat on sunday nights if we behaved ourselves.


----------



## idigjars

I'll look for it Pat.  Never noticed anything like that in our stores up here though.  I remember when I was a kid we visited some relatives in Arkansas and they had sorghum (sp?) molasses for biscuits, yum.    Take care all.    Paul


----------



## HaxX0r

There's a picture of the "less sensitive" version here:  http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/MiniJugs_BBaab.pdf


----------



## capsoda

Did you notice that the less the cane syrup the paler the figure on the can??? Just goes to show you what all that crap the add to the stuff we eat is doing to you.[]

 What really happened is that the farmer died, his rotten a$$ kids sold everything and died of a drug overdose and the conglamerant that bought the land bulldoezed the cane and planted prepy style soccer mom housing and called it Cane sugar Plantation Acres.......[8|]


----------



## Pettydigger

Thanks for the laugh Lobes.[]


----------

